# A few smaller logs



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I got to saw today...YEE HAW!!! I haven't had much time to saw BUT I'm still collecting logs....or characterizing them. I've got some I've just flat out got to saw.

I started with this Spalted butternut approx. 14" dia and total of 19' in lengths. I'll get better pics tomorrow.

















Also sawed up several 12-14" dia aged cherry logs I've had seating around a while, came close to waiting TOO LONG:blink::huh:

























Stickering Weds.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

That cherry still looks good---the logs were so weathered---


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

that mill is bigger than I thought.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

We finished up the rest of my aged cherry today ......YYEEEPPPP it is rough on the outside but several diamonds came out on the inside. These are logs that I've picked up already in the rough and added a few more years, that's the beauty of this style but sometimes we lose as when I didn't finish sawing my spalted buckeye...and LOST them waiting too long.

SORRY we didn't get to the slab pics today....we're also in the process of erecting a large drying shed, 28x40.

We added to the stack of slabs...

View attachment 98473


We cut a cool section of flaired butt...

View attachment 98474


And a wild quad crotch...

View attachment 98475


View attachment 98476


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Ooooh!
Cherry!

Your at it again, eh?

(your last pix's didn't show)


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll try reposting them...without the text:thumbsup::laughing:









































And the quad also has a 5th limb...

We also finished the drying shed today...BUT no slab pics:huh::thumbdown:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Drying shed?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

A little.....uummm....needed?!!? I've got to put these slabs somewhere after cutting. 28' x40'. Aard you know me...special logs...unique cuts...not common drying procedures.

A pic of the shed with truck in it for size.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Da Aard.....just a little TEASE!!! Here's a untouched pic from the many I took today of the slabs.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Ah. 
Air drying shed. Yeah, you needed space to free up the cutting area.

Yup, that shot is a teaser alright.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to see you got some time to saw Tim. Nice looking lumber!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Allen and Aard!!! I got them photographed and stickered finally. 17 boules/logs cut into flitches. Mostly 8/4 but since the logs were dry on the interior I went ahead and sawed several 16/4 mantel pieces. Most of the time I DO NOT reccomend sawing mantels with pithe but the moisture content was very low and NOT wet or green since the logs have aged in the sun for 2-3yrs off the ground.

Here's a pic of the stacks....approx 1000 bd ft of aged cherry.









Flaired ends (unedited)









and a crotch (also unedited)


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

WOOF !

Your tempting me to make a road trip.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Shazam! Now that's a pile of lumber brother! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Allen,
I got LAZY:huh::shifty::shifty: again today and we sliced up the spalted shagbark hickory... see new thread.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Been busy and just got part of these log pics prepped.....BUT here's a few to drool at!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I've started loading the cherry pics on my website...here's the link
http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html 
This is only 4 of the 14 aged cherry log flitches.


----------

